# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Begonnen met Lexapro/Sipralexa - Ervaringen en vragen

## kaatjekakel

Gisteravond heb ik de eerste lexapro genomen, een halve...5 mg. Zal driemaal scheepsrecht zijn....eerst citalopram, toen cymbalta en nu lexapro. Ik hoop het van harte.

Heb nog veel ontwenningsverschijnselen van de cymbalta: schokken, misselijk, duizelig, stram lijf en gierende emoties. Vanmorgen had ik wel een hele droge mond, dat had ik van de cymbalta niet. 

Groet, 
Kakel

----------


## sietske763

succes kakel!!
ik ben nu ook 3 dagen gewisseld met een ander AD, geen klachten ervan alleen giga slapeloosheid ondanks dat ik het s,ochtends al inneem
mijn zoon heeft op 18 jarige leeftijd een jaar lexapro 10 mg gehad, hij heeft gelukkig geen klachten gehad...hopelijk is dat voor jou ook zo!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb na Zoloft en Cymbalta (> voelde me érg slecht van die Cymbalta) ook Sipralexa (= Lexapro) gekregen en dat was een heuse verademing voor mij!!
Ik ben er érg goed mee, had er geen bijwerkingen van en voel me véél beter!!
Ik neem het al jaren nu: 10mg/dag en dat bevalt uitstekend!!

Ook mijn schoonmoeder is er erg goed mee!

Droge mond kan wel een bijwerking zijn van Lexapro; dit gaat over als het goed is!!
Sterkte en succes kakeltje!!
Knuff en Xx Ag

----------


## kaatjekakel

Dag Agnes,

Ik hoop dat ik je ervaring delen kan. Ik ben er echt aan toe. Ben voor mijn gevoel al zo lang aan het knokken... en dan nu het derde middel proberen.

Ik heb me de laatste tijd afgevraagd wat er nu eigenlijk mis met me is....zo moe, angstig, ik herken de oude Kakel er niet meer in.

Ik ga er maar van uit dat driemaal scheepsrecht is. Dit is het derde middel, dit moet dus wel goed gaan.

Groet,
Kakel

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Kakel,

Heb je inmiddels al minder last van de ontwenningsverschijnselen van de cymbalta?
Hopelijk werkt lexapro voor jou net zo goed al voor Agnes en voel je je binnenkort beter!
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## kaatjekakel

De afbouwverschijnselen worden iets minder, gelukkig. Ben helaas getroffen door voorhoofd- en de rest van de holtes ook -ontsteking, keelontsteking en gierende luchtwegen. Kuurtje erbij, hebt u nog een pil op het menu, haha. Straks kan ik de maaltijden gewoon overslaan. Maar baal wel, mijn weerstand is gewoon prut op het moment, heb ook net vier weken antibiotica geslikt voor een huidinfectie.

----------


## sietske763

ha kakel, merk je al iets van de lexapro???
beterschap, je hebt het nogal getroffen lees ik.

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Kakel,
Balen zeg dat je ontstekingen hebt en een nieuwe kuur erbij  :Frown: 
Ik hoop dat je je snel weer beter voelt!
Wel fijn dat de ontwenningsverschijnselen afgenomen zijn en je die er niet ook nog volop bij hebt...
Beterschap!
Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## Ilse34

hey Kakeltje

hier ben ik ook weer.
helaas  :Frown:  
hoe gaat het nu met jou?

liefs
Ilse
xx

----------


## kaatjekakel

Kakeltje stuitert door de dag, de emoties vieren hoogtij. Niet handig bij een niet al te fit lijf...maar met kleine beetjes worden de schokken van het afbouwen minder. Opbouwen weet ik eigenlijk nog niet, of er iets gebeurt. Er gebeurt zowiezo veel op dit moment. Ik hoop op een wat rustiger vaarwater op korte termijn.

----------


## Ilse34

hé Kaatje,

ben je aan t opbouwen en afbouwen te gelijk.

Veel sterkte en moed meid!

liefs
Ilse

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Kakel ... hopelijk gaat het snel beter!!
Xx Ag

----------


## kaatjekakel

Dank voor het meeleven dames. Gisteren voor het eerst 10 mg lexapro genomen. 

Ik denk dat ik afbouwverschijnselen van de cymbalta nog sterk voel omdat het afbouwen zo snel ging. In twee weken van 60 mg naar niks. Daarnaast ben ik in therapie en daar gebeurt gewoon erg veel, het is overweldigend. De balans is in zijn geheel even ver te zoeken.

Groet, 
Kakel

----------


## sietske763

sterkte kakel.....therapie is idd erg confronterend...maar uiteindelijk heb je er winst van

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ilse,
Hoe is het met jou?

@ Kakel,
Hopelijk gaan de afbouw verschijnselen snel over en ondervind je weinig opbouw verschijnselen! 
Heel veel succes met de therapie en het terug krijgen van balans!
Hopelijk voel je je binnenkort weer wat beter!
Sterkte!

----------


## Ilse34

Hey Luus,

Ik ben nog altijd aan t werken..
dus dat op zich is positief.
morgen ga ik naar de huisarts.
en binnen een dikke twee weken heb ik drie weken verlof dat gaat me goed doen. 
hoe gaat het met jou?

Liefs
Ilse
xx

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Ilse,
Fijn dat je nog aan het werk bent  :Smile: 
Ben je nog steeds bezig met mindfullness en neem je ook AD?
Wel lekker dat je 3 weken verlof hebt, even tijd voor jezelf!
Ben zelf net weer begonnen met sport wat prima bevalt, nog steeds op zoek naar een baan en verder gaat het goed  :Smile: 
Liefs Luuss

----------


## Ilse34

welke sport ben je aan het doen?
ik ben sinds gisteren terug gestart met 'start to run' maar heb vandaag al onmiddellijk last van men heupen  :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

Bodypumping/fitness zoals ik het hele jaar al deed en heb maandag een proefles ballet gedaan wat wel leuk was.
Ja als je een tijdje niet gesport hebt dan voel je dat wel  :Frown:

----------


## Ilse34

Hoe gaat het Kakel?

De huisarts heeft mij spiralexa voorgeschreven binnen een dikke week start ik er mee.

----------


## Agnes574

> Dank voor het meeleven dames. Gisteren voor het eerst 10 mg lexapro genomen. 
> 
> Ik denk dat ik afbouwverschijnselen van de cymbalta nog sterk voel omdat het afbouwen zo snel ging. In twee weken van 60 mg naar niks. Daarnaast ben ik in therapie en daar gebeurt gewoon erg veel, het is overweldigend. De balans is in zijn geheel even ver te zoeken.
> 
> Groet, 
> Kakel


Klinkt niet mals... sterkte Kakel; dat je snel 'klachtenvrij' mag zijn!!
Xx Ag

Sleepy, sterkte met de Lexapro; ik hoop dat het bij jou zo goed werkt als bij mij!! Géén bijwerkingen , enkel maar beterschap  :Wink: 
Xx Ag

----------


## Ilse34

oo dat is hetzelfde medicijn dat ik ga nemen.
de huisarts zegt dat het minder bijwerkingen geeft als Serlain.
en jij hebt er ook een goede ervaring mee dus.

----------


## kaatjekakel

Dag lieve dames,

Bedankt voor jullie reacties, ben ik blij mee.

Sleepy, wat goed dat je ook iets anders gaat proberen, laten we hopen dat het voor ons net zo goed gaat werken als voor Agnes.

Ik kan melden dat ik vrijwel geen klachten van op- of afbouw meer heb. De therapie zet veel in beweging, dus wel veeeeeeeeeeeeel emoties............ik wou wel even vakantie van mezelf, haha.

Liefs, 
Kakel

----------


## Agnes574

Hey kakeltje!

Goed zeg dat je bijna geen klachten meer hebt van op/afbouw!!

Sterkte met de therapie ... zal idd confronterend zijn; maar is wel goed denk ik!

Liefs en knuff Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

> oo dat is hetzelfde medicijn dat ik ga nemen.
> de huisarts zegt dat het minder bijwerkingen geeft als Serlain.
> en jij hebt er ook een goede ervaring mee dus.


Lexapro en Sipralexa zijn hetzelfde idd  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ilse,
Hopelijk gaat de Sipralexa werken en ondervind je niet (teveel) bijwerkingen!

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat je geen bijwerkingen hebt en je je goed voelt  :Smile: 

@ Kakel,
Fijn dat je bijna geen klachten meer hebt, hopelijk binnenkort geen enkele bijwerking meer!
Sterkte met de therapie!

----------


## Ilse34

hoe gaat het kakeltje?

----------


## Agnes574

Hoe gaat het met Kakel en Ilse?
Jij al aan de Sipralexa ilse?
(Zie dat je nickname is gewijzigd  :Wink: )
Xx Ag

----------


## Ilse34

Volgende week start ik met sipralexa.
ik heb vanaf dan 3 weken verlof als ik bijwerkingen heb dan ben ik rustig thuis ipv op t werk.
momenteel gaat het wel met me.
sinds ik men groepsreis geannuleerd heb is men angst en hyperventilatie zo goed als weg maar ik voel me wel somber en moet me motiveren om actief bezig te zijn na t werk en in het weekend!

Hoe gaat het met jou?

----------


## kaatjekakel

Dag Agnes, Ilse,

Ik ben nu twee weken onderweg met de afgesproken dosering en merk wel verschil met cymbalta: ik was net een opgedraaide veer volgens mij. Nu voelt het rustiger. Ben alleen wel moe, maar kom ook niet uit de kwakkelkwaaltjes. Ik moet maar goed vitamientjes eten. Ilse, hoe is ie?

Groet, 
Kakel

----------


## Agnes574

Tsja, de herfstperiode 'helpt' ook niet echt hé...vroeg donker,grauw weer ... maar we slepen ons door die 'herfst-blues' heen met elkaar ok?!  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ilse,
Fijn dat je je niet meer angstig voelt en geen last meer hebt van hyperventilatie sinds cancellen van de reis. Wel jammer dat je niet even weg kan, maar dat kan altijd later op een beter moment!
Fijn dat je vrij kon krijgen van je werk zodat je in alle rust kan wennen aan de Sipralexa  :Smile:  Hopelijk krijg je niet teveel bijwerkingen en gaat het helpen tegen de sombere gedachtes!

@ Kakel,
Fijn dat het rustiger voelt  :Smile: 
Heb je ook bijwerkingen momenteel?
Wel vervelend dat je je moe voelt, hebben meer mensen last van, zal wel komen door minder zonuren dus extra vitamientjes nemen zou goed kunnen helpen!
Hopelijk voel je je snel minder moe!

@ Agnes,
Ja van dit regenachtige en donkere weer wordt niemand echt vrolijk... maar thuis lekker warme deken, kachel omhoog, kaarsjes aan is een begin voor warmte en tegen het donkere  :Wink:  We slepen ons er allemaal wel doorheen!

----------


## voetbalfan

hallo allemaal, ik heb citalopram voor geschreven gekregen, heb nl last van en een depressie, plus angst en panieksoornissen, maar ondervindt er meer last als verbetering van.
heeft iemand ervaringen met dit middel?
Bedankt

----------


## Ilse34

dag 2 : Lexapro

misselijk - draaierig, slaperig, opgestaan met maandstonden (= helemaal die periode niet), onwerkelijk gevoel.

Vraagje: volhouden of terug naar de Serlain en die verhogen.

Waarschijnlijk beter men arts contacteren denkek maar daar heb ik geen zin in. 
pffffffffffff :-(

----------


## Ilse34

t kunnen natuurlijk ook ontwenningsverschijnselen zijn van de Serlain maar ik kreeg boven al die bijwerkingen zo goed als een half uur na in name van het 1ste pilletje.
moet wel zeggen van de Serlain voelde ik me in het begin ook zo en dit heeft heel lang geduurd voor het voorbij was.
weet niet of ik dat nog een tweede keer aankan.

----------


## kaatjekakel

Hoi Ilse,

Ik had ook onwennige dagen van de nieuwe medicatie en je bent natuurlijk ook net van je oude medicatie af. Dat moet ook wennen, dit nieuwe stofje pakt een ander plekje in je hoofd aan. Even aanzien is denk ik het beste, of overleggen met je arts. Laatste zou ik je zowiezo aanraden. 

Liefs,
Kakel

----------


## Agnes574

Ik sluit me aan bij Kakel!

Raar toch; dat iedereen zo anders reageert op al die AD's ...
Sterkte Ilse!

@voetbalfan; 
Geef het de tijd > duurt meestal wel een 6-tal weken eer je echt effect merkt!

----------


## Ilse34

Thanks lady's
was een beetje paniekerig deze morgen...
een beetje aan het 'flippen' gelijk we hier weleens zeggen.
ik ga alvast eens proberen om het pilletjes s avonds in te nemen.
wanneer nemen jullie het in?

grtjs
Ilse

----------


## Agnes574

Ik neem 't s'morgens in ... maar ik weet wel dat ik ze in het begin s'avonds nam voor het slapen; daardoor had ik vrijwel géén bijwerkingen!

Sterkte meid!!
Xx Ag

----------


## kaatjekakel

Ik neem het ook voor het slapen en ik slaap als een roos. En dat was lang geleden!

Af en toe meen ik ook al een lichte verandering te bemerken...ben benieuwd. Slik deze dosering nu vanaf 10 oktober.

Moet wel zeggen dat de therapie zwaar is, ik schrik er van wat er gebeurt af en toe. Maar na een paar dagen zakt het paniekgevoel daarover. 

Vanmiddag moest ik doorbijten...ik was in de stad en raakte in paniek en ik raakte het niet goed kwijt. Maar ik wil nog steeds niet mijn leven laten bepalen door de paniek (doet het ondertussen wel hoor, ik schiet al in de stress als ik het plan maak om de deur uit te gaan).

Groet,
Kakel

----------


## Ilse34

ik heb het gisterenavond ook voor het slapen genomen en vandaag voelde ik me goed.
wel wat zapjes in men hoofd maar ten opzichte van dinsdag 50 % beter.
welke dosis neem je nu kakel?
zo denk ik er ook over.. t mag men leven niet bepalen - maar het doet dat dus wel  :Frown: 

Take care dames!
xx

----------


## kaatjekakel

Dag Ilse,

Ik slik 10 mg. En jij?

Die zapjes die je in je hoofd voelt kunnen ook komen van het afbouwen van de Zoloft. Ik had het de hele dag toen ik stopte met cymbalta. Gelukkig is dat over.

Groet,
Kakel

----------


## Ilse34

Momenteel slik ik nog 5 mg.
vanaf volgende week ga ik naar een heel pilletje.
ik ben nog altijd serieus aant zweten hopelijk gaat dat ook nog over.

----------


## kaatjekakel

Hoi Ilse,

Hoe gaat het met het verhogen van de dosering?

Groet,
Kakel

----------


## dotito

Hoe gaat het eigenlijk met u Kaatje?

Groetjes

----------


## Ilse34

heykes allemaal,

Sinds ik het medicijn neem voor ik ga slapen..
heb ik enkel s morgensvroeg nog wat last van suffigheid maar dat gaat vrij snel over.
ten opzichte van de Serlain (Zoloft) wordt ik amper bijwerkingen gewaar.
miss omdat dit men tweede AD is. Kweetet niet maar het gaat vrij goed.

hoe gaat het met jou Kakel?

liefss
Ilse
x

----------


## kaatjekakel

Dag dames,

Ik heb het idee dat ik me wat beter ga voelen, ik ben zelfs aan het breien geslagen. Op de therapiedagen en de dagen daarna zit ik mezelf wel flink in de weg. Wat ik vervelend vind is, dat de paniek terug lijkt te komen, maar wellicht heeft dit ook met de therapie te maken, daarin wordt flink wat besproken. 

Groet,
Kakel

----------


## voetbalfan

hallo kakel,
Ik vindt de therapie heel intensief, en je hebt aan de oefeningen onderhand een dagtaak, maar uiteindelijk werpt het wel z,n vruchten af,
ik zit nou vanaf april in therapie en mijn wereldje is een stuk groter geworden, durf weer alleen op pad, nog niet zo heel lang en ver, maar het begin is er, alleen auto rijden is een crime.
Maar fijn dat het met jouw wat beter gaat.
Groetjes Voetbalfan

----------


## kaatjekakel

Dag allemaal,

Maar even weer wat neerzetten hier. Ben nu twee maanden aan de Lexapro en ben er wel aan gewend nu. Ik heb geen bijwerkingen meer en wat belangrijk is: ik slaap stukken beter. Af en toe zit er nog wel eens een slechte nacht tussen, zo rondom de therapie of als ik een drukke dag heb gehad. Ik vind de therapie intensief, het haalt heel wat boven...ik zou wel even vakantie van mezelf willen. Momenteel werk ik niet, dat zou er niet ook nog bij kunnen. Ilse, hoe is het met jou?

Groet,
Kakel

----------


## Ilse34

Hey Kakeltje

met mij gaat het eigenlijk best wel goed.
ik durf niet te hard 'te roepen' want het kan altijd weer keren.
maar tot nu toe voel ik me wel goed.
dat gevoel van vakantie te willen van jezelf ken ik echter maar al te goed.
veel sterkte kakel.
leuk je nog eens te horen.
hou ons op de hoogte.

grtjs
Ilse

----------


## kaatjekakel

Na de stijgende lijn van een poos geleden ben ik mezelf toch weer in het dal tegengekomen. Ik snap het niet zo goed, dat was met de cipramil en met de cymbalta ook zo....eerst een stijgende lijn en daarna stort het weer in. Ik ga echt aan mezelf twijfelen. De psych heeft ophoging van de lexapro voorgesteld, van 10 naar 15 mg. Ik wil dat liever niet, eigenlijk ben ik het vertrouwen in de medicatie een beetje kwijt. Of zou het er bij horen? Wie haalt me uit de twijfel?

Ik volg nu ook therapie, dat is behoorlijk heftig, kom mezelf en mijn zelfbeeld daarin erg tegen.

Groetjes,
Kakel

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Kakel,
Denk je niet dat die 'dalen' door de therapie komen die heftig is??

Ik kan je zeggen dat je gerust (tijdelijk) kunt verhogen met de Sipralexa / Lexapro...
Ik neem soms een aantal weken (of zelfs maar één) 20mg ipv 10mg en daar voel ik niets negatiefs van, enkel positiefs. Dit doe ik enkel uitzonderlijk; als ik dus even in een 'dal' zit...

Een herstelproces is niet enkel maar 'stijgende lijn'; je lichaam en geest zijn zaken aan het verwerken en dat proces gaat gepaard met ups-and-downs, dat is nu eenmaal zo.

Mijn laatste zware depressie dateert nu van 5 jaar geleden...m'n eerste van 14jr geleden; ik kom echter nog steeds af en toe een dalletje tegen waar ik dan even m'n best voor moet doen om er weer uit te klimmen; maar dat lukt me steeds (wilskracht genoeg) gelukkig.
Die depressies hebben echter wonden gemaakt die nooit meer genezen; daardoor ervaar ik ook dalen ... maar gelukkig 95% van de tijd bergen  :Wink: 

Sterkte met de therapie (lijkt me enorm zwaar!! Ik durf me daaraan niet te wagen; ben te bang dat als m'n verleden terug boven gehaald wordt ik nooit meer gelukkig kan zijn of zelfs verder wil leven!
Ik heb de 'trauma-stukken' uit mijn verleden ergens in een hoekje opgeslagen en probeer die deur ervan ten allen tijden dicht te houden ... mocht die deur 's opengaan heb ik een hele lieve vriendin die een luisterend oor biedt > tegen haar kan ik open en eerlijk praten.. een psycholoog is me te 'onbekend/veraf', daar kan ik niet open tegen zijn!

Sterkte en succes, Kop op meissie!!
Liefs en dikke knuff Ag Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Vakantie van jezelf willen ... das een top-uitspraak!!
Ik zou ook héél graag 's een paar weken vakantie , ver van mezelf, willen nemen... zou dat fantastisch en super zijn  :Smile: .

----------


## kaatjekakel

Haha, Agnes, wanneer zullen we vertrekken? Lekker naar een onbewoond eiland, zonnetje, lui bedje, drankje, massage en zennnnnnnnn?

----------


## Agnes574

Oh jaaa... heerlijk wegdromen even  :Big Grin:  (m'n woefs moeten wel mee dan  :Stick Out Tongue: ).
Ying-Yang en zzzzzzzzzzzzzzééééééééééééénnnnnnnn idd, kon dat maar hé!!  :Wink: 
Knuff Xx Ag

----------


## vogeltje1990

hoi hoi,

ik lees allerlei goede ervaringen met lexapro, ikzelf helaas niet zo, is heel erg uit de hand gelopen, mijn suicide gedachten werden alleen maar erger en begon verschrikkelijk af te vallen tot ik 50 kilo woog, wat voor mij een vrouw met zo haar rondingen heel weinig is. opgenomen en nu weer eruit en ben bezig met remeron (mirtazapine) 30 mg dit werkt aardig goed, heb wel verschrikkleijke eetbuien en emotie schommelingen maar gaat goed.

Vreem om zo te lezen dat er zoveel goede ervaringen zijn met lexapro, maar iig fijn voor jullie

----------


## Ilse34

Ik heb ook erg goede ervaringen.
Nog beter dan met men vorig AD - Serlain (Zoloft)
maar dat is inderdaad verschillende van mens tot mens.
op effexor reageer ik bv heel slecht.

----------


## yaya

hey
neem nu ook 2 maan lexapro , ben me echt beter beginnen voelen laatste twee weken , maar afgelope dagen was het ook terug wat minder.
men psychiater heeft me nu aangeraden de dosis op te voeren tot 15 mg , men vraag is nu , moet ik deze dosis in één keer nemen , of bv smorgens 10 mg en savonds 5 mg ..?
ben mss zelfs van plan om ineens naar 20 mg te gaan..

----------


## Agnes574

In één keer je dosis nemen, of dit nu 10, 15 of 20mg is!!
Best s'morgens ook!  :Wink: 

Sterkte !!

----------


## yaya

dank je agnes

----------


## Ilse34

ik neem ze nog altijd voor het slapen in.
kan dat kwaad?

----------


## Agnes574

Graag gedaan Yaya  :Wink:  Sterkte!!

Ilse; je mag ze natuurlijk s'avonds nemen als jij je daar het beste bij voelt... maar m'n huisartse raad me telkens aan ze s'morgens te nemen, zodat m'n stemming overdag beter is, vandaar!
Maar je mag ze uiteraard s'avonds nemen; het is gewoon algemeen voorgeschreven ze s'morgens te nemen voor het beste resultaat  :Wink: . Kwaad kan het zéker niet, maar waarom neem je ze s'avonds?? Slaap je daardoor beter?? Je kunt altijd 's proberen over te stappen op ze s'morgens in te nemen en kijken na een week hoe dat gaat en voelt??

Xx Ag

----------


## Ilse34

Ben daar zo mee begonnen met die s avonds in te nemen en kan dat precies niet goed veranderen. Maar ik ga het volgende week eens proberen.

----------


## Agnes574

Succes en sterkte Ilse!!
Gewoon s'avonds de laatste pakken en meteen s'morgens de eerste van de 'ochtendreeks' ... niet een dag wachten ertussen hé!
Zo krijg je binnen 12u wel een dubbele dosis, maar dat maakt de overgang makkelijker!

Hou me op de hoogte ok?!
Xx Ag

----------


## Ilse34

voila men 1ste dosis deze morgen genomen.
Een beetje woezie maar k werk vandaag toch niet dus dat is geen probleem. 
Bedankt voor het advies Agnes.

----------


## Agnes574

Graag gedaan ... hopelijk voel je je morgen of overmorgen niet meer 'woezie'  :Wink: !
Xx Ag

----------


## pruts

Hoi,

Ik ben overgeschakeld sinds een dag of twee van Efexor naar Sipralexa 10mg. met veel plezier was het niet (was net gestopt met Efexor en wilde eigenlijk geen nieuw AD), maar het kon niet anders. Ik kreeg veel te erge suicidale gevoelens. Nu voel ik mij zo chemisch gemanipuleerd precies. Vorige week wilde ik dood, nu sta ik soms te lachen en andere momenten voel ik me nog zo down en depressief als wat. 

Heb je nog hinder gehad van bijwerkingen? Ik krijg precies veel hinder van hofdpijn, misselijkheid, agitatie en moe zijn. 't Ja, droge mond heb ik al van alle AD gehad. 

Net als jij heb ik der al heel wat uitgeprobeerd (Seroxat-Prozac-Efexor-Sipralaxa) Ik begrijp je gevoel wel dat het soms zo uitzichtloos lijkt als je steeds weer moet switchen.

Sterkte en succes!!

Groetjes

----------


## yaya

zit nu aan 11 weken sipralexa. laatste 3 weken gebruik ik 20 mg.
heb toch het gevoel dat de werking wat mindert... is dit normaal?
drink ook wel vrij veel alcohol ongeveer een 3 dagen in de week , heeft dit er mee te maken? 
Tging goed met me , wil dat dit zo blijft..

yaya

----------


## Agnes574

Ik gebruik maar 10mg, al jaren .. er zijn altijd momenten/tijden dat je je weer wat slechter voelt, maar de AD opdrijven heeft géén zin; 20mg is max, als je je over een paar weken nog steeds 'minder' voelt, ga dan naar je arts en vraag om een andere AD... je moet zoeken naar de juiste AD die geschikt is voor jou! >Persoonlijk heb ik er denk ik zo'n 10 geprobeerd tot ik de juiste had; voor mij is dat Sipralexa 10mg, in moeilijke tijden soms een paar weken (max) 20mg!

De alcohol doet er echter géén goed aan; daardoor word de sedatie groter en heb je sneller het gevoel van moe,futloos,depri,slap en van de wereld te zijn...

Sterkte!!
Ag Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Pruts,
Hoe gaat het nu met jou??

Je lichaam moet idd wennen aan de overschakeling en het medicament  :Wink: .
Ik heb bijna géén bijwerkingen gehad; wel eerste dagen beetje hoofdpijn,wat misselijk, geen eetlust en wat down.. maar dat is normaal! Voor mij waren die bijwerkingen verwaarloosbaar... heb al véél erger meegemaakt!!

Iedereen moet wel goed onthouden dat een AD vaak eerst je klachten erger maakt alvorens ze te verbeteren; dus doorzetten is de boodschap!!
Heb je na 6 weken het gevoel; dit is het niet > terug naar je arts en om een andere AD vragen!! Wél je arts zo goed mogelijk uitleggen waarom je vindt dat je huidige AD niet de juiste is, zo kan je arts zoeken naar een beter alternatief!!
(Ik neem altijd lijstjes mee naar m'n artse; ik hou bij wat het medicijn deed vanaf het begin en welke klachten het gaf; en of ze erger/minder werden...zo kan zij/hij zich een veel beter beeld vormen!!)

Succes en sterkte!!
Ag Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Wat betreft de droge mond ... draag daar zorg voor (bij de apotheek kun je produkten >sprays< kopen die je mond weer bevochtigen; is niet duur!), want een droge mond is een geweldige aanslag op je tanden!!!
Daarom s'avonds zoiezo héél erg goed poetsen... s'morgens natuurlijk ook  :Wink:

----------


## yaya

hey agnes
het gaat weer super met me. zit op 20 mg nog altijd. denk dat dit gewoon men dosis is.
ben veel minder gaan drinken , en voelde dit echt. maar ben mezelf ook positiever gaan instellen. meer iniatief nemen , bezig zijn , ...
denk dat ik in het begin te veel verwachte van de medicatie alleen. waardoor ik af en toe terugviel in mijn depressieve buien. deze zijn zo goed als weg nu. en voel me echt goed.
Moet wel zeggen dat de medicatie wonderen met me heeft verricht , ben nog altijd zeer blij van deze keuze.
bedankt vr de antwoorden agnes

yaya

----------


## Agnes574

Graag gedaan Yaya!!  :Wink: 
Fijn weekeind nog!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Jurtijm

Hallo
Ik ben nieuw op dit forum ik heb 5 jaar. Lang citalopram geslikt maar de bijwerkingen zoals gevoelloosheid en helemaal geen zin in sex koste me bijna mijn relatie.
Ben nu begonnen aan de lexapro zouden dus die bijwerkingen volgens de pshygiater een heel stuk minder zijn.
Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?

----------


## Sakura84

Ik heb een vijftal maanden citalopram 40 mg genomen. Bij een opname in AZ Sint-Lucas in Brugge is de citalopram 40 mg onbedoeld gewijzigd in Sipralexa 20 mg. De apotheek dacht dat Sipralexa hetzelfde was als citalopram.
Ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik bij beide geen zin meer had in sex. Mijn man is godzijdank zeer geduldig en heeft zeer veel geduld met mij.

----------

